# Millenium Park, Chicago IL



## curly (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are some from our trip to Chicago. These were taken around Cloud Gate, or also known as "The Bean"

1. Carrie (my wife)







2. Wide angle view of The Bean and the city behind






3. Old couple enjoying a stroll






4. Resting


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 5, 2009)

I bet the bean would look awesome if you went there right at dawn and got a picture without the tourists.


----------



## curly (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes I agree. it was hard enough waiting for people to stop walking in my foreground on #2, so early morning would be ideal


----------



## curly (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## curly (Jun 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## curly (Jun 10, 2009)

b.u.m.p.


----------



## curly (Jun 11, 2009)

............................


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 12, 2009)

Check the bean out here. Scott Fishman Photography - Chicago Photographer <-- My uncles sight 

You got some good pictures there! Try shooting during day on a monday... No tourist or visitors.


----------



## curly (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the response. and that is a very nice photo of the bean on that site


----------

